# Wine and stemware cart build



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I had to come up with a house warming gift for a neighbor who keeps asking me if I am comming to her new house when she gets it. I have know this youngh lady since she was 10 years old. I will post pictures day by day so you can see how the build is going and to inspire me to get into the shop. I hope you enjoy this. The plans came from the book Kitchen Accessories from the Black and Decker home improvement Library.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks like a great project John. I'll be watching for more pictures!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for looking even though you are being payed enormus amounts of money to be kind to us. LOL I have many more pictures to post but I will drag this out so that I finish before the pictures run out. Sanding an finishing takes time , but do not add much to pictures.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Overall size*

The dementions of this cart 40 3/8 high, 23 1/2 wide and 11 1/4 deep. The first thing in this construction was to cut the pieces for the wine holders and the stemware holders.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Looking good, John..


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job to date, will look foreward to future posts.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for looking Big Jim. I would think up where you live you would need one of these to help keep warm. Like a liquid fire place.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

thanks Jerry there will be more. I have to get into the shop soon.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Todays installment.*

Today's installment is the stem ware part of the build.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*Another installment of the wine cart*

Another fantastic installment of the ever popular wine cart build. When you set the demension for the wine holders you measure 1/2 inch in the front of the cabinet. For the back you measure 2 1/2 inch. This gives you the slop for the bottles.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

vikingcraftsman said:


> This gives you the slop for the bottles.


A high-fiber slop, eh? 

Nice cabinet you're building and I like it... You're right though Alaska, has more than its share of people who go heavy on the imbibement. Alaska has the highest (or nearly the highest) per capital total alcohol consumption (by volume pure grain alcohol equivalent) in the nation each year yet has one of the highest percentages of abstainers (40% Alaska vs 33% nationwide.)


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I am not an expert on the subject , but I think alcohol is not as effective on people in the cold. Where I base this on is the number of fights I had to deal with in the summer that were alcohol related. When the temp went up so did the fights.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*The most exciting part of your day*

This is the high lite of your day fellow wood workers another instalment of the wine rack build.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

John that looks pretty cool when it all comes together! It would make a great gift. Thanks for the idea and the photos!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

vikingcraftsman said:


> This is the high lite of your day fellow wood workers another instalment of the wine rack build.


John,

I know you say this in jest, but I personally feel it is a hi-lite as you are the only one with a build going on at the moment and a very nice one at that! That is a fantastic looking project so far and a very useful one as well.

Thanks so much for taking the time to share it with us. You are truly a craftsman!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice work I like the wine cabnet..




vikingcraftsman said:


> I am not an expert on the subject , but I think alcohol is not as effective on people in the cold. Where I base this on is the number of fights I had to deal with in the summer that were alcohol related. When the temp went up so did the fights.


I'm not a expert ether but I know its illegal to give alcohol to a moose? 
" was looking in the phone book one day and came across a listing 
Alcohol firearms and tobacco? only in America would the government put those 3 under one listing so I call it and asked what drink goes good with a 
M-16 ? I don't know was the reply, But I can tell you that its illegal to give alcohol to a moose" 
one must think why would that law be on the books?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks for looking Deb.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Bob thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Rick thanks for looking and the warrning. I was just about to offer a bud to a moose.LOL


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi john,

Great looking build so far, but I have one question.

The bottles appear to slope toward the back of the cabinet, what holds them in place so that the necks don't drop of the front rail?

James


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

It must me an optical elousion , when the bottles are in there will be a slight slope toward the neck of the bottle. Just enough slope to keep a cork wet.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*The last pictures*

All good things come to an end. All I have to do now is keep building the poly up on the rack and sand all the fuzzy away. So there is not much to post on this build any more. Hope every one enjoyed watching this build. This is a project that lends it's self to be done in stages. One day you can make the sides, then make the wine holders, some time make the stem wearr holders and when you feel like it make the tray. Happy building.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*The rest of the pictures*

Not all the pictures showed up so here is the rest.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

*One more*

This should do it for the wine rack.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

John the casters and handles are a nice touch. Be sure to post at least one more picture when you are done with the finish. It was a great project, thanks for letting us follow along. Very nice job!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes, we must see it after the finish is on John! :agree:


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Great work John.. Thank you. You *are* giving it away pre-loaded with stemware and wine, right? :jester:

How do I order one?


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks every one for looking. The youngh lady got it tonight. I left it with her mother. I am sure mom will tell me tomarrow how she liked it. Now I have to spend some time cleaning the house before the next project.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

If she doesn't like it John, I do.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good build, I like the finish, natural. I am getting more and more to prefer the natural look of the wood. I am sure she likes it.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks again every one for looking and adding you imput. I am still waiting for my energy level to go up so I can start cleaning the floors. Ow well you can't live by woodworking alone.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

John.. Have you tried opening the doors, donning a respirator and using the discharge from your DC to blow it all outside? With a DC you can get a pretty good blow for about 20'. :sarcastic:


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Good one Jim, I have a lot of cats and two dogs plus me. So there is a build up of mess on the floors. The wife is bed ridden so I can't blame her for any thing on the floor. So my mess I must clean it.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thansk John for sharing your build on the wine cart. I am sure the young lady will get many years out of the project.

Looking forward to your next build.

Well I better sign off its up early for the first day of rifle season here and I figure a cow moose has my name written all over her.


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice looking wine cart John


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you liked it Eric Now I will havre to spends some time thinking what to build next.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Dan may be you can build a rifle cabinet for us. I turned in my weapons upon retirement so I don't have any any more.


----------

